# Craftsman EZ Steer 9HP 28" questions



## spaceace414

Hello folks...brand new here and could possibly be buying this baby in the next day or so. The price is right and everything I have read so far says this is a decent machine. I am a complete snow blower virgin so I need your guidance.

The description says that it has the Tecumseh engine...so I think I have read that this is a good thing. He also states he has rebuilt the carburetor.

This blower is green in color...so does that help narrow down the year it was made?

One big question is this...is this blower too big for me? I need something that will hit the 2 and 3 inch snows easily but will handle the big snows like five and six inches (or more). I do have a three car garage...so my driveway is fairly large and I must do my sidewalks due city laws. I have an elderly neighbor so I would do his driveway as well.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! I am going to look at this machine Saturday morning.


----------



## spaceace414

Here is a picture as well...


----------



## Shryp

That Craftsman is a basic MTD unit. It might be good if you are getting a good deal on it, but most people here are going to recommend Ariens, Toro, Honda and maybe Simplicity.

Here is a good thread with videos describing things to look for.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/13962-tips-buying-used.html


----------



## spaceace414

I am paying $200 for it...so hopefully that is right in the ballpark. That is also about the price the wife wants to spend...so hopefully I am getting my money's worth or more.

Thanks for the link...I will take a look.


----------



## db9938

It's not a bad price. 

Albeit, it may not be the favored machine on this board, but it may still serve your purpose. 

It may be not as durable a others, but with attention to maintenance it could serve you several years.

One that I would use in the inspection/negotiation process, does it start within two pulls. I would also not allow them to demonstrate it cold starting with the electric starter. If it will cold pull start, it will cold electric start. On the other way, you could be looking at a carb rebuild/cleaning.

It's easy enough to do, but it gives you some room to negotiate the final price.


----------



## td5771

I go into every snow blower assuming it will need a spark plug, oil change, both belts and a friction disc.

If you are handy they are easy things to do but are the main wear items and you then will be starting with a fresh machine. That will cost about $60

$200 is a good price for the blower if it is fully functional.

The other thing you will need to buy is a belt cover, I can see in the pic it is broken and water snow and ice will get in and cause the belts to slip.

And lastly look under the belt cover and see if it is a single output shaft motor (one engine pulley with 2 v belt slots) or a double output shaft engine (one pulley on the crank and 1 pulley on a 2nd output shaft of the engine)

If the motor blows and is a single output your repower options are huge and easy.

If the motor blows and has 2 output shafts your snowblower is a permanent paperweight.


----------



## spaceace414

td5771 said:


> I go into every snow blower assuming it will need a spark plug, oil change, both belts and a friction disc.
> 
> If you are handy they are easy things to do but are the main wear items and you then will be starting with a fresh machine. That will cost about $60
> 
> $200 is a good price for the blower if it is fully functional.
> 
> The other thing you will need to buy is a belt cover, I can see in the pic it is broken and water snow and ice will get in and cause the belts to slip.
> 
> And lastly look under the belt cover and see if it is a single output shaft motor (one engine pulley with 2 v belt slots) or a double output shaft engine (one pulley on the crank and 1 pulley on a 2nd output shaft of the engine)
> 
> If the motor blows and is a single output your repower options are huge and easy.
> 
> If the motor blows and has 2 output shafts your snowblower is a permanent paperweight.



I am a computer guy and not very good with car/engine things. Although I am sure I can find enough videos and tutorials to change belts, plugs, etc.

Where in the picture can you tell there is no belt cover? I want to make sure I look at that tomorrow when I meet the guy. I am guessing I will just see an exposed belt and that is where the cover should be?

Also...you mention about the single output shaft motor vs the other. What is the difference I am looking for...one belt vs two belts? Sorry...I am very ignorant in this and want to make sure I know exactly what I am looking for.

Thanks for all this feedback.

On another note, I am surprised at some of the comments as I had read some older threads that seemed to praise the older Craftsman models. Now I am a bit worried.


----------



## spaceace414

So there is a Arien 24" snow blower that is pretty much brand new that I can get for $400. Looks to have a Tecumseh engine and was owned by an elderly person who found it too hard to use. Trying to talk the wife into this...after hearing your feedback, I think this may be the way to go. Sucker is $800 at stores and looks spotless.


----------



## spaceace414

Here is what I am trying to talk my wife into...worth the $400 price or should it be cheaper?:


----------



## CO Snow

This Craftsman blower looks similar to mine which I purchased new in 2002. It's been good but lots of problems in the last 3-4 years mostly related to vibration. This unit is steerable because it has 2 half axles (1 for each wheel which are joined with a slip-on union) which are controlled with 2 triggers. I've broken 2 of these half axles in the last 3 years (no prior problem so maybe just age but still something for you to think about). 

In regards to the comment by db9938, I would not agree with being suspect if it won't start with the cord (at least from my experience with my machine). Over a 10 yr period, I could never start it cold with the cord. Not until I had starter problems with required removing the starter could I start it with the cord. With the starter removed, it starts easily with the cord. 

For $200 more, I'd jump at the Ariens (assuming it is in good running condition).


----------



## PG-IN

I'm no expert but I definitely see that of the two, hands down the Ariens for $200 more. Pending it's as nice as they say. Even if it wasn't, but it looks like it is, I think I still would.


----------



## td5771

The craftsman is not old enough in my book to fall into the real good ones. You also should be (dont HAVE to be) good with a wrench to own one or at least have the time and willingness to learn.

If I were in your shoes or mine, that ariens is a no brainer compared to the craftsman.

You may put some money into both but it would be wiser spent on the ariens.
pictures are worth a thousand words. not a guarantee but hints at the care it received.

The belt cover on the craftsman is there but it is broken. it covers the belts. when standing at the operator position it is in front of the motor and behind the ejection chute. between the 2 if you will.

I am not sure if the ariens is a single shaft engine or double. I will try to post a pic or two. the problem is the double output shaft engines are unavailable. if it goes you are out of luck.

If I were buying a blower to keep long term it would never be one with a 2 output shaft engine.


----------



## td5771

contact the seller and get the model number from him. it is on the white sticker in last pic on the back panel between the wheels.

Then we can look up the model and see what motor it has.


----------



## spaceace414

Well the Arien is gone...someone came with money before I could get there. I think I am going to skip the Craftsman. After more communication with the guy, he seems to have "got it from a friend" and is now selling it. I think it was probably broken down and he did some work to get it going.

Oh well...the search continues. Thank you to everyone for your input. You may see me on here again in another day or two.


----------



## beardown34

Tell us your city, & I bet you will get some pretty good recommendations on Craigslist finds.


----------

